# Use of Microsoft Excel for Documents



## OneManWithAPlow (Sep 4, 2016)

Anybody else use Microsoft excel standard premade templates for keeping track of their work? I got a little involved with excel at work today and it had never occurred to me how many useful templates were available just waiting to be utilized!

Everything from cash flow sheets to loan calculators to expense reports to invoices! all premade and very easy to use...if youre in need I suggest you check it out as they all work quite well and are customizable in nearly every aspect.


----------



## norb5150 (Oct 3, 2015)

I use both Word and Excel quite a bit for the business and for other uses. I'm actually in School now taking Network and Data Administration and just finished 2nd term which covered both applications. Just the business plan templates alone are very helpful. And the invoice options are endless.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Have you ever looked into quick books?

It works hand and hand very well with excel.


----------

